# Sbf For Samsung?



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

I've only ever had Motorola droid's droid 1 and droid x and galaxy nexus will be my first device not Motorola, just wondering if there is something like the sbf process as a fail safe in case you do something crazy? I know on droid 1 it was unlocked and I only had to sbf once because I forgot to make a backup >_< what would happen on say galaxy nexus if I had no backup to restore and say boot looped?


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> I've only ever had Motorola droid's droid 1 and droid x and galaxy nexus will be my first device not Motorola, just wondering if there is something like the sbf process as a fail safe in case you do something crazy? I know on droid 1 it was unlocked and I only had to sbf once because I forgot to make a backup >_< what would happen on say galaxy nexus if I had no backup to restore and say boot looped?


Yes, there is something very similar to the SBF tool for Samsung devices. It is called ODIN. It is surprisingly similar to SBF


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Odin is very easy to use. I don't own a Samsung phone but my brother does (charge) and I have done all the flashing on it for him. It's actually much easier and way faster too, IMO anyway.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Yep, ODIN.
I haven't used a Samsung phone yet but I've had moto and HTC and I much prefer the RSD lite of moto to the HTC RUUs.


----------



## Awexit76 (Jul 1, 2011)

I used odin on my wife's continuum. Very easy. If you ever used a one click root with your moto device, you will find it easy to use. And yeah, really similar to rsd...


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

anyone have a link?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

scoop0u812 said:


> anyone have a link?


To what?
ODIN is a Samsung thing and I see no reason why this one would be any different.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Does Odin work on osx? Or is it a windows only tool? I too have only had a droid x, and to be honest prob won't be getting a nexus for a while but am curious


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Does Odin work on osx? Or is it a windows only tool? I too have only had a droid x, and to be honest prob won't be getting a nexus for a while but am curious


ODIN is windows only. For osx you will need to download heimdall.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Sweet so with gnex being unlocked will the Odin be released fairly quick?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## nuclearmistake (Aug 21, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> Sweet so with gnex being unlocked will the Odin be released fairly quick?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


ODIN just uses a serial protocol that most if not all samsung devices can speak.... what we'd need is flashable restore images, which we might be able to dump ourselves using odin?

Sent from my D2G with tapatalk because they finally got their @$$ out of their @$$ with rootzwiki subscribed threads.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> Sweet so with gnex being unlocked will the Odin be released fairly quick?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


There are already fastboot images made by Peter Alfonso (I believe) in the develoent section. These will get you back to stock if you mess something up.

(If they're by someone else, I apologize. I'm on my phone at the moment at it makes it a bit harder to research properly)


----------

